# lib in qt einbinden



## WilliamSpiderWeb (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte im QT-Creator unter Windows 7 ein Programm schreiben, welches auf eine PostgreSQL DB zugreifen kann.

Dazu versuche ich die libpg.lib (mit libpg-fe.h) einzubinden. Stoße da aber auf Schwierigkeiten und bitte um Mithilfe.

invmeiner Projektdatei *.pro habe ich die Lib hinzugefügt:

```
QT       += core gui

TARGET = SQL_BSP
TEMPLATE = app

LIBS += -lpg

SOURCES += main.cpp\
        mainwindow.cpp \
    postgresqldb.cpp

HEADERS  += mainwindow.h \
    libpq-fe.h \
    postgres_ext.h \
    postgresqldb.h

FORMS    += mainwindow.ui

OTHER_FILES += \
    libpq.lib
```

beim Compilieren bekomme ich folgenden Fehler

```
cannot find -lpg
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

Was mache ich falsch?

mfg, Alex


----------



## deepthroat (28. Februar 2011)

Hi.

Offenbar findet der Linker die libpq.lib Datei nicht. 

Du müßtest angeben wo die Datei liegt, wenn sie nicht in einem Standardverzeichnis ist:

```
LIBS += -L«PFAD_ZUR_LIB» -lpq
```
«PFAD_ZUR_LIB» ersetzen durch den Pfad (relativ oder absolut) zu dem Verzeichnis wo du die libpq.lib gespeichert hast.

Gruß


----------

